# Purchasing a used Elgin Pelican



## NWpavment

Had a customer approach us with doing some street / sidewalk cleaning. Looking into purchasing a used Elgin Pelican, somewhere in ballpark of $50k. Looking for advice or things to watch for. Did some research, found that there was a model upgrade in 2007. What did they change - ie was this significant enough that wouldn't want to get an older model?

Thoughts on S vs P vs PW models as well?

Thanks


----------



## northernsweeper

Watch for loose or wandering steering. Make sure there are no leaks from any of the hydraulic pumps. Make sure the water spray system works and that the spray pump isn't leaking. A pelican with an auto lube system is a big plus. Saves you from greasing the 49 zerks by hand. Check the conveyor belt to make sure its in decent shape with no rips in it. Also make sure that with the conveyor running, all the conveyor rolls are turning. With the hopper rolled out, check the conveyor frame for any bends or rusted spots. Also make sure the two speed pumps are working properly. Top speed should be around 20mph. If it only goes 8-10mph, then the drive pumps are bad. Parts for these beasts are very expensive. Maint. is a must. Hope this helps you someussmileyflag


----------



## Diagonal Brace

northernsweeper makes many good points about the Pelicans. The P is all hydraulic drive brooms and the S is mechanical drive which is far more expensive to repair and maintain.The PW touts itself as waterless and does have a much smaller water tank than the regular Pelican which prohibits normal water necessary operations. As far as the new model, designated the NP, they completely redesigned the cab for much better visibility and I havent seen too many used ones on the market. Probably nice to get the newer style in my opinion if you can find one in your budget,


----------

